

A PR Launch Checklist for Early-Stage Startup Founders  - NathanielMc
http://founderdating.com/pitching-practice-a-public-relations-launch-checklist-for-early-stage-startup-founders

======
vonnik
This is pretty good, too. I wrote it. [https://www.trycelery.com/pr-guide-
ebook](https://www.trycelery.com/pr-guide-ebook)

